# My new tank



## darkfader (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm 12 days into a fishless cycle. Really enjoying the tank already so thought I'd share. I'm planning on Mbunas once the water is ready. Here are the specs:

110 gal 48x18
Glass tops
FijiCube 20 sump
Eshopps overflow with 1" beananimal style drain
CurrentUSA Satellite Plus Pro 48" LED
Some plants, some wood, some rocks, black diamond sand substrate, eggcrate light diffuser under all that
Tunze Fuge light for plant propagation for another tank
CurrentUSA 1900gph return pump
CurrentUSA wave pump for additional flow in tank
Matala pads for mechanical and fluvall biomax for bio filtration

The water is somewhat hazy and looks a little like tea, I'm assuming because of the large piece of wood which I was unable to boil. It was soaked in a large bin of water for a couple weeks prior to putting it in the tank. I'll let the cycle run it's course and hopefully some purigen and water changes will clear things up by the time livestock is introduced.

Ph stays around 7.8-8.0. Ammonia is titrated to around 2.0ppm and nitrate was the highest I've seen so far today at 5.0ppm. Looking forward to having everything balance out. Thanks for looking, comments and critiques are welcome!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Earth tones. It reminds me a lot of mine. Nice job thus far.


----------

